# New webjail - cannot load php files



## fred974 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi,

I just finished a new webjail bases on sysutils/iocage with lang/php70 but I have a small problem.
If I set opcache, I simple cannot load my php website.

```
opcache.enable=1;
opcache.memory_consumption=32;
opcache.interned_strings_buffer=8;
opcache.max_accelerated_files=3000;
opcache.revalidate_freq=180;
opcache.fast_shutdown=0;
opcache.enable_cli=0;
opcache.revalidate_path=0;
opcache.validate_timestamps=2;
opcache.max_file_size=0;
opcache.file_cache= /usr/local/www/httpdocs/mydoamin.com/.opcache;
opcache.file_cache_only=1;
```
the /usr/local/www/httpdocs/mydoamin.com/.opcache where created runing `mkdir -p /usr/local/www/httpdocs/mydoamin.com/.opcache`

If I Disable opcache, then the site is alive again..
	
	



```
opcache.enable=1;
```
 I looked at the /var/log/php-fpm.log and /var/log/php_errors.log but I haven't got any clues..
The web error log has 
	
	



```
66.239.xx.xx|Thu 17 Nov 2016 17:33:04 +0000|/usr/local/www/httpdocs/mydoamin.com/index.php|no output
```
Could anyone please help me

Thank you


----------



## Remington (Nov 17, 2016)

Comment out everything except for `opcache.enable` and see if that works.

Check permission and ownership.  It's not a good practice to use period before the folder's name since some apps don't work well with it.


----------



## fred974 (Nov 18, 2016)

Remington 
I disabled all the option one at a time and find out that the problem is with this options:

```
opcache.file_cache= /usr/local/www/httpdocs/mydoamin.com/.opcache;
opcache.file_cache_only=1;
```



Remington said:


> Check permission and ownership


Are you talking about the /usr/local/www/httpdocs/mydoamin.com/.opcache directory?
`ll /usr/local/www/httpdocs/mydoamin.com/`

```
drwxr-xr-x   2 root        wheel   2 Nov 17 14:29 .opcache/
```
Do you think you could help me understanding why my setup isn't working please?

Thank you

```
Zend Engine v3.0.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2016 Zend Technologies
    with Zend OPcache v7.0.12, Copyright (c) 1999-2016, by Zend Technologies
```


----------

